# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [Ενισχυτής Αυτοκινήτου] πρόβλημα με thunder 4100 1800w

## arhs kaz

γεια σε όλους θα ήθελα τη βοήθεια σας σε έναν ενισχυτή ο οποίος μου ειχε κάψει κάποιες εξόδους 
και αφού αλλάχτηκαν όλα μου παρουσιάστηκε το εξής.
βάζοντας σε λειτουργία ζεσταίνετε πολύ η δυο βατικές αντίστασης και αυτά που είναι μέσα στον κόκκινο κύκλο και στο αμπερόμετρο στη παροχή ρεύματος μου έδειχνε κατανάλωση χωρίς φορτίο στης εξόδους 0.8Α, ενώ όταν τοποθετήσω φορτίο στης εξόδους ζεσταίνετε πολύ γρήγορα και μετά από ώρα καίει ξανά της εξόδους.
Τα έχω αλλάξει όλα όσα είναι σε κύκλο και με βελάκι άλλα πάλη ζεσταίνετε το ίδιο ,κάποια ιδέα το τι μπορεί να φταίει ευχαριστώ εκ τον προτέρων.

----------


## arhs kaz

Να προσθέσω ότι μέτρησα με το πολύμετρο με το rem στο off με το αρνητικό στην πηγή - και το + στα παρακάτω σημεία:
στο κανάλι 1 στη + πλευρά 33.5 mv(και έπεφτε πολύ αργά) και στην - 0
στο κανάλι 2 στη + πλευρά 0 mv και στην - 46,6(και έπεφτε πολύ αργά)
στο κανάλι 3 στη + πλευρά 11.8 mv(και έπεφτε πολύ αργά) και στην - 0
στο κανάλι 1 στη + πλευρά 0 mv και στην - 24.6(και έπεφτε πολύ αργά)
στα 8 irfz44n με το αρνητικό στο - της πηγής και το + στο μεσαίο πόδι βγάζει 12.1v ενώ αντίστροφα 0v
στα 2 mospec f12c20a με το - στην θετική πλευρά της πηγής και το + στη μεσαίο πόδι βγάζει -12.2
στα 2 mospec f12c20c με το - στην θετική πλευρά της πηγής και το + στη μεσαίο πόδι βγάζει -11.7
καμία ιδέα ρε παιδιά; είναι φυσιολογική η συμπεριφορά αυτή;

----------


## UV.

Άρη έχεις σχεδόν όλα τα εξαρτήματα του ενισχυτή σε κύκλο! 
όλα αυτά τα έχεις αλλάξει;
όποια ήταν προβληματικά άστα εκτός κυκλώματος μέχρι να βρεις τι φταίει
βάλε σε κύκλο ποιά ήταν καμένα
γιατί έχεις φωτο *μισή* και σκοτεινή; βάλε φωτό και το υπόλοιπο 
χρειάζεται σχέδιο έστω και από παρόμοιο έχεις; (γιατί όπως μάλλον διαπίστωσες δεν δουλεύει η μέθοδος των απείρων δοκιμών)  :Tongue2: 
νομίζεις ότι έχουμε όλοι αυτόν τον ενισχυτή;
οι τάσεις τροφοδοσίας μετά από τον μετατροπέα είναι σωστές; (+) & (-)

δυστυχώς οι περιγραφές σου 1 2 3 1 ...+πλευρά ...το + στο μεσαίο πόδι βγάζει 12.1v ενώ αντίστροφα 0v κλπ



> στο κανάλι 1 στη + πλευρά 33.5 mv(και έπεφτε πολύ αργά) και στην - 0


κλπ
είναι ακαταλαβίστικες  :Confused1:

----------


## arhs kaz

Όλα όσα έχω κυκλώσει εκτός της δυο μεγάλες (σε όγκο) αντιστάσεις τα έχω αλλάξει με ίδια κομμάτια.
Αυτά που ήταν καμένα είναι αυτά στον κίτρινο κύκλο 2SC5200 2SA1943.
Έβγαλα φώτο το σημείο που μου δημιουργείτε την μεγάλη θερμότητα και λόγο ανεπαρκείς φωτισμού έχει βγει έτσι η φώτο.
Σχέδιο υπάρχει TCA-4100 TCA-4075 SCH.rar.
απλά δεν έχω και της τρελές γνώσης επί του θέματος οπότε δεκτό και το τελευταίο σχόλιο :Sad: 
και μερικές φώτο  http://imgur.com/66duy3G,Qdl3NVx,FgQ...7ocV,kOYZxLJ#0

----------


## east electronics

ποιος σου ειπε κουμπαρε οτι τα 1943-5200  ειναι αντιστοιχα  με τα 1941 5198  ???

ΤΑ 1943 -5200 προφανως εχουν αλλη πολωση και ο  ενσιχυτης σου δεν εχει δυνατοτητα να ρυθμιση την πολωση 

Στο εργοστασιο που κατασκευαζεται το μηχανημα τα τραναιστορ που βαζουν ειναι δεδομενα και αρα η πολωση ρυθμιζεται με μια αντισταση στο ψιλοπεριπου  αρα για να  εχεις την ιδια πολωση πρεπει να εχεις στο χερι ακριβως τα ιδια τρανσιστορ  ( προσεξε δεν εχει σημασια αν βρεις αυθεντικα 1941-2198  σημασια εχει να ειναι τα δικα του) 

Εναλλακτικα βαζεις δικο σου ρυθμιστη πολωσης   βαζεις οτι τρανσιστορ γουσταρεις  και ρυθμιζεις την πολωση αναλογα με τα ταρνσιστορ που εχεις βαλει . προυποθετει μονο ενα τριμερακι και ρυθμιζομενο συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο για να μπορεισεις να κανεις τις ρυθμισεις αναλογα 

Για την αντισταση δωσε αριθμο εξαρτηματος για να δουμε που ειναι  και τι κανει ....Τελος θεωρω σιγουρο οτι μπορει να εχεις και αλλα πραγματα πειραγμενα οποτε δεν θα ειναι και απαραιτητα ευκολο .


τελος  στην εξοδο σε καθε απο τους 4 ενισχυτες υπαρχει προστασια η οποια ειναι αμμεσα συνδεμενη με την ισχυ που μμπορουν να αποδωσουν τα συγκεκριμενα τρανσιστορ της μανας του  . Εαν αλλαξεις τρανσιστορ αρχικα εαν ειναι μεγαλυτερα ποτε δεν θα μπορεσεις να τα εκμεταλευτεις στο επακρο γιατι θα σε κοβει η προστασια .Γενικα  οταν αλλαζουν τα στοιχεια σε εναν ενισχυτη εκτος απο ατ εξοδου πρεπει αν προσαρμοστει και η προστασια αλλα και η πολωση αναλογα ( αν και η προστασια ειναι μαλλον στα ψιλα γραμματα ) 

Απλο ?

----------


## arhs kaz

Καλά τα λες, άλλα όλα όσα άλλαξα ήταν ότι είχε όπως τον όταν τον αγόρασα  δεν γνωρίζω αν είχε ο προηγούμενός κάνει κάτι γιαυτό και τώρα που ασχολήθηκα λίγο, παρατήρησα αυτή την περίεργη συμπεριφορά του. :Sad:

----------


## UV.

εγώ τουλάχιστον περιμένω απαντήσεις σε αυτά που σε ρώτησα για να σου πω παρακάτω (αν συμφωνείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο προσέγγισης)
το σχέδιο είναι σίγουρα reverse engineering

----------


## arhs kaz

> εγώ τουλάχιστον περιμένω απαντήσεις σε αυτά που σε ρώτησα για να σου πω παρακάτω (αν συμφωνείς με αυτόν τον τρόπο προσέγγισης)
> το σχέδιο είναι σίγουρα reverse engineering


Αν λες για τον τρόπο που εξηγούσα τα σημεία που μέτρησα της εξόδους κλπ μπορεί και να είναι λάθος

----------


## arhs kaz

> ποιος σου ειπε κουμπαρε οτι τα 1943-5200  ειναι αντιστοιχα  με τα 1941 5198  ???
> 
> ΤΑ 1943 -5200 προφανως εχουν αλλη πολωση και ο  ενσιχυτης σου δεν εχει δυνατοτητα να ρυθμιση την πολωση 
> 
> Στο εργοστασιο που κατασκευαζεται το μηχανημα τα τραναιστορ που βαζουν ειναι δεδομενα και αρα η πολωση ρυθμιζεται με μια αντισταση στο ψιλοπεριπου  αρα για να  εχεις την ιδια πολωση πρεπει να εχεις στο χερι ακριβως τα ιδια τρανσιστορ  ( προσεξε δεν εχει σημασια αν βρεις αυθεντικα 1941-2198  σημασια εχει να ειναι τα δικα του) 
> 
> Εναλλακτικα βαζεις δικο σου ρυθμιστη πολωσης   βαζεις οτι τρανσιστορ γουσταρεις  και ρυθμιζεις την πολωση αναλογα με τα ταρνσιστορ που εχεις βαλει . προυποθετει μονο ενα τριμερακι και ρυθμιζομενο συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο για να μπορεισεις να κανεις τις ρυθμισεις αναλογα 
> 
> Για την αντισταση δωσε αριθμο εξαρτηματος για να δουμε που ειναι  και τι κανει ....Τελος θεωρω σιγουρο οτι μπορει να εχεις και αλλα πραγματα πειραγμενα οποτε δεν θα ειναι και απαραιτητα ευκολο .
> ...


 μήπως πρώτα πρέπει να αλλάξω τα τρανζίστορ με τα κανονικά του ?

----------


## east electronics

οχι βεβαια ...Τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ειναι σαν τα λαστιχα του αυτοκινητου ...μπορεις να βαλεις σχεδον οτι θες  αρκει να ειναι λιγο κοντα  και τα υπολοιπα θα ρθουν απο την ευθυγραμμιση και την ζυγοσταθμιση 

Αρκει να αλλαξεις τον τροπο που τα πολωνεις

----------


## arhs kaz

> οχι βεβαια ...Τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου ειναι σαν τα λαστιχα του αυτοκινητου ...μπορεις να βαλεις σχεδον οτι θες  αρκει να ειναι λιγο κοντα  και τα υπολοιπα θα ρθουν απο την ευθυγραμμιση και την ζυγοσταθμιση 
> 
> Αρκει να αλλαξεις τον τροπο που τα πολωνεις


Δηλαδή  για τα τρανζίστορ που έχει τι πρέπει πρώτα να κάνω να δώ αν η Πόλωση του είναι σωστή?

----------


## east electronics

σωστη πολωση για αυτο το μηχανημα και το επιπεδο του  ειναι απο 10 εως 25 μα το καθε τρανσιστορ

----------


## arhs kaz

> σωστη πολωση για αυτο το μηχανημα και το επιπεδο του  ειναι απο 10 εως 25 μα το καθε τρανσιστορ


και πως το βλέπουμε αυτό?

----------


## arhs kaz

> όλα αυτά τα έχεις αλλάξει;


όλα όσα έχω σε κύκλο τα έχω αλλάξει.

----------


## east electronics

μετραμε πρωση τασεως πανω σε μια αντισταση εκπομπου και υπολογιζουμε με τον νομο του Ωμ ποσο ρευμα περναει μεσα απο αυτην .....

----------


## arhs kaz

Στο σχέδιο που έριξα μια ματιά και είδα ότι έχει πολλές διαφορές στα τρανζίστορ (σε όσα έχω κυκλώσει στη εικόνα στο προηγούμενο ποστ )ακόμα και σε πυκνωτές και αντίστασής που έχει το σχέδιο με αυτά που έχει ο δικός μου ενισχυτής (στη τελευταία εικόνα του σχεδίου εκεί που λέει R119 R115 είναι  470R της μέτρησα και μου λέει 220Ω το πολύμετρο η πυκνωτές λέει ότι πρέπει να είναι 220uf 16V και έμενα είναι 100uf 25V εκεί μετά πρέπει να έχει +15 και -15 εμένα έδειχνε +12 και -12) παίζει να έχουν γίνει τόσες αλλαγές από τον προηγούμενο κάτοχο η εγώ κάνω λάθος?
Το θέμα είναι ότι αγοράστηκε από εξωτερικό όποτε αδυνατώ να επικοινωνήσω με τον προηγούμενο κάτοχο.

----------


## arhs kaz

> *μετραμε πρωση τασεως πανω* σε μια αντισταση εκπομπου και υπολογιζουμε με τον νομο του Ωμ ποσο ρευμα περναει μεσα απο αυτην .....


πτώση η πρώση ?Βρήκα κάποιο πίνακα( http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/cont...E%BF%CF%85-Ohm ) που σου υπολογίζει πόσο ρεύμα περνάει από τη αντίσταση μέτρησα άλλα μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος άπλα θα ήθελα λίγο βοήθεια.
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## nyannaco

Φιλε μου, με ολη την καλη διαθεση, οι ερωτησεις σου δειχνουν οτι δεν εχεις ουτε στοιχειωδεις γνωσεις, και κακως εβαλες χερι στο μηχανημα κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη. Ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να το πας σε καποιο τεχνικο πριν κανεις μεγαλυτερη ζημια.

----------


## arhs kaz

> Φιλε μου, με ολη την καλη διαθεση, οι ερωτησεις σου δειχνουν οτι δεν εχεις ουτε στοιχειωδεις γνωσεις, και κακως εβαλες χερι στο μηχανημα κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη. Ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να το πας σε καποιο τεχνικο πριν κανεις μεγαλυτερη ζημια.


μπορεί και να έχεις και δίκιο αλλά δεν εχω πει οτι ειμαι και τεχνικός απλά το σαιτ λέγετε how to fixit και δεν νομίζω να ειναι για τεχνικού μονο, οσο για να το παω σε τεχνικό που λες το σκέφτηκα και εγώ οκ ναι αλλα αν προσπαθούσε κάποιος με τι βοήθεια κάποιον που γνωρίζουν κάποια πράγματα περισσότερο δεν νομίζω οτι είναι λάθος (φιλικά πάντα και χωρείς κάποια κάκια)

----------

